# Service Apple TV+ --> Contenue non accessible dans mon réseau locale



## billyclick (1 Novembre 2019)

Bonsoir,
Je rencontre un problème pour profiter du nouveau service Apple TV+ lancé ce jour...

A partir du moment ou mes appareils se trouvent dans mon réseau locale (iPhone, Apple TV 4K, Macbook), je ne peux accéder au contenu du service Apple TV+. Un message d'erreur me signifie:

"Ce contenu ne peut être lu dans votre Pays"

Mon réseau internet est géré par un routeur de marque Synology. 
Il n'y a pas de VPN de configurer sur mon réseau.
Je pense que le souci est une incompatibilité entre mon routeur et le service d'Apple.

Quelqu'un est-il confronté au même problème que moi?
Une idée? 

Merci


----------



## remdeb (1 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour, 
Je suis exactement dans la même situation.
Sur l’Apple TV, j’ai ce message d’erreur lié au pays.
Sur mon iphone en wifi pareil mais en 4G ça marche.
Je me demande si c’est pas l’opérateur Free.
Quel opérateur as-tu?


----------



## billyclick (1 Novembre 2019)

remdeb a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je suis exactement dans la même situation.
> Sur l’Apple TV, j’ai ce message d’erreur lié au pays.
> Sur mon iphone en wifi pareil mais en 4G ça marche.
> ...


Bonsoir,

Je suis effectivement chez Free, en fibre.
Si je comprend bien, tu n'utilises pas de routeur indépendant ? Mais le routeur de la box free?


----------



## remdeb (1 Novembre 2019)

billyclick a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je suis effectivement chez Free, en fibre.
> Si je comprend bien, tu n'utilises pas de routeur indépendant ? Mais le routeur de la box free?



Je suis aussi chez Free en fibre mais je passe aussi par un routeur (car j avais des problèmes de wifi avec la freebox). Je vais tester en branchant directement l’apple tv à la freebox pour voir


----------



## billyclick (1 Novembre 2019)

remdeb a dit:


> Je suis aussi chez Free en fibre mais je passe aussi par un routeur (car j avais des problèmes de wifi avec la freebox). Je vais tester en branchant directement l’apple tv à la freebox pour voir


D'accord, donc nous sommes dans la même configuration.
Interessant... Tu me diras?


----------



## remdeb (1 Novembre 2019)

billyclick a dit:


> D'accord, donc nous sommes dans la même configuration.
> Interessant... Tu me diras?


Effectivement c’est bien ça fonctionne en branchant direct à la freebox...c’est fou ce genre de limitation...


----------



## billyclick (1 Novembre 2019)

C’est notre Routeur donc...
Ton routeur est un Synology ?


----------



## remdeb (1 Novembre 2019)

billyclick a dit:


> C’est notre Routeur donc...
> Ton routeur est un Synology ?


Ouai c’est le routeur. Non c’est un TP Link. Je vois pas de moyen de contournement en plus... car si je branche en direct sur la freebox, airplay marche plus, infuse marche plus...


----------



## billyclick (1 Novembre 2019)

remdeb a dit:


> Ouai c’est le routeur. Non c’est un TP Link. Je vois pas de moyen de contournement en plus... car si je branche en direct sur la freebox, airplay marche plus, infuse marche plus...


J'utilise également Infuse, Aiplay...
Va falloir se creuser la tête pour trouver le réglage de nos routeurs qui est la cause du dysfonctionnement avec le service Apple TV+...


----------



## remdeb (1 Novembre 2019)

billyclick a dit:


> J'utilise également Infuse, Aiplay...
> Va falloir se creuser la tête pour trouver le réglage de nos routeurs qui est la cause du dysfonctionnement avec le service Apple TV+...


Ou alors à eux de corriger le bug car j’ai aussi Netflix, Amazon prime video, mycanal, tout marche très bien


----------



## billyclick (1 Novembre 2019)

remdeb a dit:


> Ou alors à eux de corriger le bug car j’ai aussi Netflix, Amazon prime video, mycanal, tout marche très bien


Oui j'utilise également Netflix et Amazon video... On est bon pour appeler l'assistance d'apple...


----------



## 44franck44 (2 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour à vous deux, j’ai la même configuration que vous et le même problème. 

Je vais regarder dans les paramètres tplink si l’on peut changer qqch.


----------



## billyclick (2 Novembre 2019)

44franck44 a dit:


> Bonjour à vous deux, j’ai la même configuration que vous et le même problème.
> 
> Je vais regarder dans les paramètres tplink si l’on peut changer qqch.


Il semblerai que cela soit due plus a un souci Ip Blocking par Apple... Apple ne semble par reconnaitre notre ip publique Free comme une ip française...

Par exemple, de mon réseau local,  je me connecte a un VPN français, et je peux utiliser le service, sans aucune modification de mon routeur....


----------



## 44franck44 (2 Novembre 2019)

billyclick a dit:


> Il semblerai que cela soit due plus a un souci Ip Blocking par Apple... Apple ne semble par reconnaitre notre ip publique Free comme une ip française...
> 
> Par exemple, de mon réseau local,  je me connecte a un VPN français, et je peux utiliser le service, sans aucune modification de mon routeur....


Pourquoi cela fonctionnerait dans ce cas en supprimant le routeur tiers ?


----------



## PlutoFred (2 Novembre 2019)

Salut à tous moi ç est idem: Freebox révolution et routeur netgear nighthawk r8000
Apple n’y peut rien y passé 1h30 avec eux superviseur hier et je les ai informé de ce problème que g compris en lisant le forum ce matin 
Dans mon routeur il y a juste écrit Europe come région, l’item FRANCE n’es ôte pas ce son t des régions étendues 
Free répond pas ce matin ....


----------



## 44franck44 (2 Novembre 2019)

J’ai une solution provisoire pour ceux qui ont un vpn : j’ai installé purevpn directement sur Fire Tv


----------



## Arnaud77400 (2 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour,

Je rencontre le même problème que vous. J'ai un routeur NETGEAR connecté à ma freebox pour déployer le wifi et Apple TV+ ne fonctionne pas. Quand je me connecte via le wifi de la Freebox ou en 4G cela fonctionne nickel.


----------



## billyclick (2 Novembre 2019)

44franck44 a dit:


> Pourquoi cela fonctionnerait dans ce cas en supprimant le routeur tiers ?


C’est bien le problème... je ne comprend pas... j’ai peur que cela vient de Free et leurs mode bridge...


----------



## remdeb (2 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour, j’ai signalé le problème à Apple ce matin, ils ont ouvert un ticket et la personne me tient au courant semaine prochaine. Je vous invite à faire pareil en signalant bien que ça fonctionne avec les autres services...


----------



## PlutoFred (2 Novembre 2019)

Oui c'est la solution, ca fonctionne aussi avec le VNP de dashlane dans l'iPhone/Ipad sinon ....


----------



## remdeb (2 Novembre 2019)

PlutoFred a dit:


> Oui c'est la solution, ca fonctionne aussi avec le VNP de dashlane dans l'iPhone/Ipad sinon ....


Bien vu merci! Je suis chez VPN unlimited. Même avec airplay ça marche du coup, en attendant...


----------



## Arnaud77400 (3 Novembre 2019)

billyclick a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Je rencontre un problème pour profiter du nouveau service Apple TV+ lancé ce jour...
> 
> A partir du moment ou mes appareils se trouvent dans mon réseau locale (iPhone, Apple TV 4K, Macbook), je ne peux accéder au contenu du service Apple TV+. Un message d'erreur me signifie:
> ...



Bonjour,

cela fonctionne  normalement depuis ce matin en wifi sur mon routeur Netgear connecter à ma freebox !


----------



## PlutoFred (3 Novembre 2019)

Toujours buggué sur l'iMac ce soir (je met mon Apple id/Mdp et plus rien) avec un VNP pointé en France, ou aux USA, je vais attendre le retour du ticket ...


----------



## Arnaud77400 (3 Novembre 2019)

Pour info , j’ai modifié les infos de localisation de mon compte iCloud qui n’était pas correct.


----------



## remdeb (4 Novembre 2019)

Ça fonctionne chez moi aussi en ethernet (routeur tplink connecté à la freebox)


----------

